# nuovo membro



## mikele (14 Maggio 2015)

salve a tutti sono michele 45 anni vivo a napoli e sono da sempre di fede rossonera
spero di condividere momenti piacevoli ne famiglia rossonera


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Maggio 2015)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Benvenuto.


----------

